# Faceless freedom: YouTube adds face-blurring tool



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> YouTube announced on its blog today that it has added a new tool allowing users to blur out the faces in an uploaded video. The site wants to give anonymity to users that might fear reprisal by public viewers.


More


----------



## niufukoe (Jul 19, 2012)

cool


----------

